# New Ariens 28 Deluxe just assembled with lots of issues



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey, 

I just purchased a new 28 Deluxe from Home Depot and assembled last night.
It has a lot of issues, but probably all related. When started, with both handles out (not squeezed),
the auger turns and the wheels rotate. I can't stop it other than turning it off. Also, I can't
switch gears. With engine off I can't roll it (it locks). I'm guessing the cable tension is too high, causing it
to always be in gear, but I've tried loosining the cables
to no avail. 

Any ideas? Is this normal to come so far out of whack adjustment wise?

Thanks!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

So you read the manual and built and adjusted it following it's procedure, or ? ? ?

Sounds more like incorrect assembly from here . . . .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jdove said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just purchased a new 28 Deluxe from Home Depot and assembled last night.
> It has a lot of issues, but probably all related. When started, with both handles out (not squeezed),
> ...


No it's not normal, and because it's happening to both the auger and traction after you adjusted then the odds are you are not properly adjusting them. You might be tightening the cables by mistake or misinterpreting the instructions.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned above, did you not read the manual before assembly, and also remove any and all packing material.

Your drive is engaged along with the impeller auger system.

Re-read the setup instructions, and start over the steps in assembly.

If that does not correct your situation, then have a relative or friend come over who has some mechanical ability and hands on know how, and have them look at it in person. Without seeing the unit in person and seeing how all the elements are put together with each other, real hard to spot the problem


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes, I read the manual (if reading is the right word). Yes all packing supplies were removed. The thing that is odd
to me is there really aren't any adjustments to make upon assembly when it comes down to the handle. It came folded in half, so you remove bolts, straighten, put bolts back in, and your are done.

I'm pretty mechanically inclined and my wife is a mechanical engineer... Was hoping it is something subtle like a
shipping nut that needs to be taken out.

Thanks,


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

jdove said:


> Yes, I read the manual (if reading is the right word). Yes all packing supplies were removed. The thing that is odd
> to me is there really aren't any adjustments to make upon assembly when it comes down to the handle. It came folded in half, so you remove bolts, straighten, put bolts back in, and your are done.
> 
> I'm pretty mechanically inclined and my wife is a mechanical engineer... Was hoping it is something subtle like a
> ...


Sounds like the drive clutch and auger clutch are engaged. So perhaps the handlebars are not in the correct position relative to the cables. The cables should run in a straight line to the chassis mounting points. Perhaps they got caught up somewhere and applying tension to both clutches.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Work on one system at a time. First take a look at page 20 of your manual. That is the traction drive adjustment. Take off your belt cover and verify that "With traction clutch disengaged, check that the drive plate touches the stop bolt."
See Figure 32 and make sure that the drive plate is against the stop bolt. If when the traction lever is released the plate is not touching the stop bolt then an adjustment is needed. That's pretty easy to verify so I would start there and adjust the cable so that the drive plate does touch the stop bolt. Then that should fix the traction. After that is done we can move on to the auger.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Town said:


> Sounds like the drive clutch and auger clutch are engaged. So perhaps the handlebars are not in the correct position relative to the cables. The cables should run in a straight line to the chassis mounting points. Perhaps they got caught up somewhere and applying tension to both clutches.


Good point! This should definitely be checked ASAP!


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi, thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I bet it is something like this since both cables being too tight would explain all the
issues. But I really can't figure out how to adjust the handlebars. There doesn't seem to be any degrees of freedom to allow any kind of pivot of the handlebars. Two bolts each side that go into the chassis sets the angle, and I don't see any way to adjust/pivot at the handlebar upper assembly. But it has to be related to this. My bars are not parallel to the ground where I grip them. In addition, the long rod that goes from the upper assembly to the gearing to turn the snow directional output appears too long. I can't get the pin holes to line up. So either it came with the wrong rod or this is yet another indication the bars are not adjusted correctly. But how do you adjust them?


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

I’m sure if you post a few good pics someone will be able to figure out what’s up with it. Congrats on the new machine and Much luck


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jdove said:


> Hi, thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I bet it is something like this since both cables being too tight would explain all the
> issues. But I really can't figure out how to adjust the handlebars. There doesn't seem to be any degrees of freedom to allow any kind of pivot of the handlebars. Two bolts each side that go into the chassis sets the angle, and I don't see any way to adjust/pivot at the handlebar upper assembly. But it has to be related to this. My bars are not parallel to the ground where I grip them. In addition, the long rod that goes from the upper assembly to the gearing to turn the snow directional output appears too long. I can't get the pin holes to line up. So either it came with the wrong rod or this is yet another indication the bars are not adjusted correctly. But how do you adjust them?


There is no adjustment for the handlebars. What I would do to help you get the holes lined up for your spring clip holding your chute rotation rod in, is loosen up the nuts and bolts on your upper handle where you bolted it together with the lower handle. That should give you enough free play to get your chute rotation bar installed.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You can also download the service manual for your model.https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/05135630A.pdf


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Also if the skids are adjusted with lots of clearance that can give the appearance that your handles are not parallel to the ground. That and the air pressure in your tires.


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are some pictures

https://photos.app.goo.gl/uo8ChEsAg4EUMSQY7

Thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG! that's way off!!! A little hard to tell from the pics but it looks like the chute is installed correctly but it looks like you might have the chute rod from a Deluxe 28 SHO or Deluxe 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Crap Batman. 
At this point either start over by returning this to Home Depot or contacting a servicing dealer. Me I'm heading down to Home Depot ASAP for and exchange, return or whatever.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What's weird is that it seems that if the handlebars were lowered to parallel with the ground that it might be enough to secure the rod properly. But really the lower handlebar bracket just bolts to the frame and then you bolt the upper on that, very weird......................


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The angle of the clutch levers is different to my machine. It appears both clutches are applied. Attached is a pic of my clutch handle positions.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Town said:


> The angle of the clutch levers is different to my machine. It appears both clutches are applied. Attached is a pic of my clutch handle positions.


Mine on my Pro 28 look the same as your's. Strange how the chute rod is not even close to fitting.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

@jdove can you confirm that the lower handlebars are properly bolted to the housing?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm no Ariens pro, but it appears your handlebars were bent in shipping right where they attach to the body. I think that should be straight for maximum strength. And this would explain all your problems including the gearbox problem.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

On the close-up pictures of the lever there appears to be something in front of/under the lever. I can't tell what it is. But it looks like this is keeping the lever from returning to the released position.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like you need to add some slack to both cables.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I still think your handlebars at the bottom were bent in transit.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, something is up with the lower portion of that bracket. It's like if it were not bent then the bars would go back and then the chute rod would connect. Absolutely way too tight on the cables, crazy tight. Unless the levers are catching on the panel, read on...


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

toromike said:


> On the close-up pictures of the lever there appears to be something in front of/under the lever. I can't tell what it is. But it looks like this is keeping the lever from returning to the released position.


Sometimes on the Deluxe models right where the dash panel is bent, on the sides of the panel there are very small triangle cutouts to facilitate the bend. If that panel on the side is not pushed in slightly the levers can catch. By moving the levers out just a tad then they will return to normal. The panel sides should be moved in just a bit to prevent this from happening.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Any of these help? There just isn't that much to get wrong short of getting very creative, or the machine coming with wrong parts:






https://www.snowblowersatjacks.com/Images/Ariens/guides/921030-guide.pdf


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

See how straight those arms are in the video or maybe it's just the angle of the picture.



















Can you give us a picture directly from the side?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

@jdove if you move the tips of your levers outwards do they pop up?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's what the cable adjuster looks like. Loosen the jamb nut, 7/16 I think and at the top of the barrel is a hex, 1/4 wrench on that and thread out the rod from the barrel, to give the cables more slack.


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Right! If the handlebars could be lowered/rotated, that would slacken the two cables and allow the chute rod to fit.
But how? Oh well, I'll return it tomorrow and try a replacement. I really appreciate your help.

Jim


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Let us know what the problem was.


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

OK, I added some pictures from the side. It might be bent slightly upward, but if so both arms are bent in a symmetrical way. The levers seem to catch on the lip of the front console, but I don't see a way to make the levers farther out from that lip. The back of the handles have a hard plastic/rubber thingy that I believe should stay on, correct? They appear to be glued on. But it is that plastic thing that catches on the lip.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=NXMyeGtzN1g4Mno3NUN1a3Bnd2FmcEZXWko3dGZR


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd say that arm is definitely bent. Box probably fell at some point. It would be at it's strongest straight and having a bend makes no sense to me.










I've been wrong before.

But it's the only thing that can explain the rod being too long, the cables being to short and not being able to use the gear box because those levers are already to maximum limits end.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

When the levers are released the front edge of the levers with the plastic should be able to move all the way forward and the front of the lever should contact the handle bar. Are the sides of the console bent too far outward? Can you bend the sides of the console inward so that there is clearance for the levers? I'm not sure whether the plastic should remain on the levers or not. With all the problems this machine has maybe you could give Ariens a call. Or just call Home Depot and have them exchange it. These seem like significant fitment problems, particularly the handle bar. You shouldn't have to be dealing with this with a new machine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

jdove said:


> OK, I added some pictures from the side. It might be bent slightly upward, but if so both arms are bent in a symmetrical way. The levers seem to catch on the lip of the front console, but I don't see a way to make the levers farther out from that lip. The back of the handles have a hard plastic/rubber thingy that I believe should stay on, correct? They appear to be glued on. But it is that plastic thing that catches on the lip.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=NXMyeGtzN1g4Mno3NUN1a3Bnd2FmcEZXWko3dGZR


Yes that "hard plastic/rubber thingy" is correct. On the Deluxe dash it is not uncommon to have a clearance issue at that point. Usually about 1/64" 1/32" and is easily adjusted by applying pressure to the panel at the crease to push it in slightly.


----------



## jdove (Oct 31, 2019)

Well I returned it today and they confirmed something was wrong but they couldn't figure it out (the people at
Home Depot don't strike me as very knowledgeable of this product). I think the arm is bent. Funny though in
looking at their floor model of the 28 deluxe, it had some differences. In particular the arm only had one bolt on
each side holding the lower arm to the upper arm (mine had two), and the handle levers did not have that plastic/rubber thingy that was catching on the frame for mine (the levers had a ton of clearance!). So it will
remain a mystery but it is out of my hands. Now that it's gone reconsidering the 28 deluxe and leaning towards
a 24 deluxe or a 24 pro if I can justify the extra cost.

Thanks again for your help!
Jim


----------



## cutsuprme (Sep 10, 2017)

Too bad more people don’t support local independent dealers that offer professional assembly and advice. Or purchase a refurbished machine from one of the many skilled resellers that post on this forum...

Maybe that 5% discount for putting it in your Home Depot card wasn’t really worth the aggravation?


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

congrats on getting it returned! as 'mentioned above', a local shop might be worth checking out - all of my machines are used and work great but if I have a problem I can't solve (with help from here or others) off to the local shop with the credit card and it gets done
good luck


----------

